# Getting rich by selling dick pics to fags on onlyfans



## Melo95 (Sep 7, 2021)

Black Pill - Onlyfans update. I've been selling dick pics for 4 days to gay men


prices in USD. twitter and reddit to advertise Pending balance becomes primary balance after 7 days I'll try to make a million from this then move onto something else @Anstrum @forevergymcelling @Scammer @RealManTheory @10kHitMan @brocode @CopiumPoisoning @IncongruousConformant @misterstabone...




lookism.net





If you are hung, it may be a good source of income. OP claims to have made 40k in a short span of time


----------



## hebbewem (Sep 7, 2021)

He probaly dident make alot at all


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 7, 2021)

Or to fags on .org


----------



## Pretty (Sep 7, 2021)

Need to be 18 + This can backfire on you if employers find out you did this


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 7, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Need to be 18 + This can backfire on you if employers find out you did this


this guy claims he only posted dick and body. Not face


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 7, 2021)

Should be easy for the most hung forum in the world, where everyone is 8x6


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

holy shit i might actually do this no homo


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> holy shit i might actually do this no homo


report back results for us please


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> holy shit i might actually do this no homo


size ?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> size ?


jfl if u think im gonna tell my dick size to a random guy called OldVirgin on a blackpill forum


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 7, 2021)

i am unironically considering ngl.... @Proex has seen my dick and questioned his sexuality ever since bc of how big it is 🥵


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> jfl if u think im gonna tell my dick size to a random guy called OldVirgin on a blackpill forum


? as if im asking for your face pic


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 7, 2021)

earnings from op


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 7, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> View attachment 1306218
> 
> earnings from op


In what period of time?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 7, 2021)

@subhuman incel


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 7, 2021)

Does it work if you have a micropenis?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

1


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

1


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

@OOGABOOGA @CupOfCoffee found ur calling bros go get the bag


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Can u use other guys dick?


----------



## evap0 (Sep 8, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> Should be easy for the most hung forum in the world, where everyone is 8x6


even the 3x4s will be 8x6 after a month with the Penimaster Pro™


----------



## Boxingfan (Sep 8, 2021)

How did he promote his onlyfans


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 8, 2021)

Boxingfan said:


> How did he promote his onlyfans


Part of it through gay dating apps


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 8, 2021)

It might eventually turn you into a faggot because you’ll eventually want cock too


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 8, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> @OOGABOOGA @CupOfCoffee found ur calling bros go get the bag


I’m a dicklet tho


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

Muh 7.5 x 5.5 is dicklet giga over for me then


OOGABOOGA said:


> I’m a dicklet tho


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 8, 2021)

300k in the bank, will inherit millions and still chooses to swing around his dick for gay guys, like wtf


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 8, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Muh 7.5 x 5.5 is dicklet giga over for me then


Big fat pad, turkey neck, bitch hips, blocky waist, and wide hands so it looks smaller. It’s pretty big but nothing special, not something I can imagine anyone paying to see


----------



## TrestIsBest (Sep 8, 2021)

Is there a niche for small dicks? Asking for a friend


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Big fat pad, turkey neck, bitch hips, blocky waist, and wide hands so it looks smaller. It’s pretty big but nothing special, not something I can imagine anyone paying to see


same, bitch hips ruin everything. For this to work you need both body(height,frame) and dick


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Big fat pad, turkey neck, bitch hips, blocky waist, and wide hands so it looks smaller. It’s pretty big but nothing special, not something I can imagine anyone paying to see


It will feel really good for women tho,idk what turkey neck is but most of the issues u mentioned will be gone with weight loss


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

TrestIsBest said:


> Is there a niche for small dicks? Asking for a friend


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 8, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> It will feel really good for women tho,idk what turkey neck is but most of the issues u mentioned will be gone with weight loss


No I’m like 15% body fat or lower. Losing weight doesn’t change bone structure. It’s a great dick for sex, not so much for pics


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 8, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> No I’m like 15% body fat or lower. Losing weight doesn’t change bone structure. It’s a great dick for sex, not so much for pics


Damn so u got cucked by bad fat pad?


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Sep 8, 2021)

I was thinking about this yesterday, and seriously considering it


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 8, 2021)

how old is the guy and what does he look like?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 8, 2021)

Its not only about dick, but also very ripped roided body and good marketing strategy. The clients need to have a connection with you, and also the hope of once get the chance for a meeting.
Its the same principle like the lonely guys have with girls. They want to chat with them, and feel the connection.
I dont think that only posting random dickpics is enough. You need very good marketing and keep the guys on the hook.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 8, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> how old is the guy and what does he look like?


28 years old, muscular and shredded to the bone


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 8, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Black Pill - Onlyfans update. I've been selling dick pics for 4 days to gay men
> 
> 
> prices in USD. twitter and reddit to advertise Pending balance becomes primary balance after 7 days I'll try to make a million from this then move onto something else @Anstrum @forevergymcelling @Scammer @RealManTheory @10kHitMan @brocode @CopiumPoisoning @IncongruousConformant @misterstabone...
> ...


i hate fags but i have a 7x6 and in dire need of money

seriously considering, i have nothing to lose anyway


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 8, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i hate fags but i have a 7x6 and in dire need of money
> 
> seriously considering, i have nothing to lose anyway


hating is a low t trait. chad stays emotionless when he hates something, and happy and cheerful when he likes something


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 8, 2021)

Rush said:


> hating is a low t trait. chad stays emotionless when he hates something, and happy and cheerful when he likes something


that's cool but i will voice my hatred for homosexuals whenever i feel like it


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 8, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> that's cool but i will voice my hatred for homosexuals whenever i feel like it


u do u bro. Being overly emotional is a beta trait tho


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 8, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i hate fags but i have a 7x6 and in dire need of money
> 
> seriously considering, i have nothing to lose anyway


You could run twink with big dick game. Very underserved niche. All your Dom prowess would come from your dick tho. And you could fraud 10 inches if your body is small. It's like running contradiction game


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 8, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> You could run twink with big dick game. Very underserved niche. All your Dom prowess would come from your dick tho. And you could fraud 10 inches if your body is small. It's like running contradiction game


Doesnt work if you have bitch hips


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 8, 2021)

this would work well for me, since i have a horse cock and i look gay


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 8, 2021)

Lookism produces sex workers.... Would we have our first sex worker off here?


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 8, 2021)

triggered said:


> this would work well for me, since i have a horse cock and i look gay


Do it brother. Easy money. I wouldn't recommend showing ur face tho


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 8, 2021)

I wish I had a big pp


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Sep 8, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Do it brother. Easy money. I wouldn't recommend showing ur face tho


tbh bro i’ve sent a lot of nudes over my time with my face in it, i think everyone in my hometown has seen it, but i made sure i got the best angles to maximise size.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 8, 2021)

triggered said:


> tbh bro i’ve sent a lot of nudes over my time with my face in it, i think everyone in my hometown has seen it, but i made sure i got the best angles to maximise size.


If you did that, I think you could possibly even get better results. Just make sure you're lean with good muscle as I heard that helps a lot with poop-pushers


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 8, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> Doesnt work if you have bitch hips


lucky me then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 8, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Lookism produces sex workers.... Would we have our first sex worker off here?


fuck your profile picture is pure blackpill

chris-chan's entire autism just dissapears with a chad face i am actually mirin him now

despite his garbage tier posture, clothes, accessories, room, autistic collection of figurines... all of that doesn't matter anymore because Chad

fuck this world is brutal


----------



## RobticaI (Sep 8, 2021)

Rush said:


> u do u bro. Being overly emotional is a beta trait tho


So if someone slaps your mom you aren't supposed to be angry?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 8, 2021)

RobticaI said:


> So if someone slaps your mom you aren't supposed to be angry?


Not really. You just beat the shit out of them and help your mom


----------



## RobticaI (Sep 8, 2021)

Rush said:


> Not really. You just beat the shit out of them and help your mom


Why beat them up if you're not angry, and what if you can't beat them up?


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 9, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> fuck your profile picture is pure blackpill
> 
> chris-chan's entire autism just dissapears with a chad face i am actually mirin him now
> 
> ...


I wonder how people, especially women, would react if Chris Chan had this face and didn't identify as a transgender woman.


----------

